# Anyone have a dog from Staatsmacht?



## South Connie Shepherd (Oct 5, 2013)

After having to put down our 10 year old shepherd my wife and I are starting on the search for our next dog. I have read some good reviews of this place in Minnesota, does anyone on this board have a pup from them? 

We bought our previous shepherd purely based on looks (yeah, bad idea) and didn't do enough research on breeders. We are willing to pay more this go around to have a better chance at a healthy good tempered family member.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

there is someone on this board with a dog from them but I forget their username -maybe someone will know


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Do a search with the kennel name in the google custom search box under the black banner in the middle and many threads will pop up


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, PM Vinnie and Meldleistikow on this board. They both have staatsmacht dogs and were more than willing to share with me about their dogs, since staatsmacht is on my list of breeders. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## South Connie Shepherd (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful responses!!


----------

